# diy plans: bee venom collection



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I am trying to obtain plans for a DIY bee venom collector. Any leads? 
All internet links I have located do not function.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What R U going 2 do w/ it once U collect it?

I knew a guy once who collected hornet nests and yellow jacket nests, while still alive. He sold them to a Lab that extracted the venom. He froze the wasps in his freezer and only sent the wasps, not the nests.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

Try lotions for family members with arthritis/joint issues. 

I think I can order one from overseas, but the price tag is a bit prohibitive for the experiment. I figure if I can make one, with the arthritic old man's help and electrical expertise, it'd be a decent project and cost effective.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Just a heads up........... I have read that the topical bee venom does not work as well as the bee venom from actual stings or injections. However, I can't say one way or the other. Also, anyone using bee venom products, should know that they are not allergic. Good luck.


----------



## beevenom (May 22, 2011)

Bee Bliss said:


> Just a heads up........... I have read that the topical bee venom does not work as well as the bee venom from actual stings or injections. However, I can't say one way or the other. Also, anyone using bee venom products, should know that they are not allergic. Good luck.


Yes, somebody stupid so called doctor wrote that bee venom gel didn't work.Nobody needed his chemical drugs and he decided to attack to the companies having success with treatment using bee venom. It proved by southends of researchers, famous doctors, professors that bee venom is ready works against all kinds of joint problems! In Korea FDA bee venom injection is approved as a drug by professor Christopher Kim and now he is working to register injectable bee venom in USA FDA as well! There are southends of scientific papers, articles, works approving that bee venom gel, cream, ointment, injection are the best for arthritis, goat and so on…


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Amazing, the bee venom controversy was raging in the late seventies and appears to still be a polarizing topic. Good luck with your experiments all. Open minds solve problems and improve peoples lives.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

You might write to Chaz Mraz in Vermont. His grandfather, Charles Mraz, invented the venom collector. [email protected]
I do know they are available online from a Canadian company, but I've lost the link to the company.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Palmer. I will do.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Fl Beak,
Just curious. R U a beakeeper? A keeper of BEAKs?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I believe in the benefits of bee venom and have been stung many many times on iced areas. The ice really helped with the initial stinging pain. Sometimes there was absolutely no pain. I would love if the topical bee venom products work as it would be more convenient and completely painfree, and probably cheaper than buying bees. Presently, I don't know if the bee venom topicals work or not. It was actually on the website of an apitherapist that he cautioned that the topicals did not work as well or for as long as the actual stings. I have also read that the injections were more painful than the actual bee stings.

Check out bee well therapy (dot) com

I believe that it was Charles Mraz that developed the way to collect (cleaner) bee venom using glass, etc. and some electrical charge. The great thing about this is the bees kept their stingers and did not die.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

> It proved by southends of researchers, famous doctors, professors that bee venom is ready works against all kinds of joint problems!


Thousands? Really? Can you name 10? 


FWIW - My exposed arms make a great bee venom collector.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

So far all I can find are patents for various devices. 

As for naming ten researchers, famous doctors, professors that bee venom is ready works against all kinds of joint problems, I will paste this comment from another source.
"Although bee venom therapy is largely an unproven technique, about 50 U.S. physicians report good results using the substance to treat not only pain but arthritic conditions, multiple sclerosis, and other health woes. Other practitioners treat high blood pressure, asthma, hearing loss, and even premenstrual syndrome with bee venom."

this is a link to the whole article which is just one of many that would be found if you google Bee stings for arthritis.
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=50602


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

> Although bee venom therapy is largely an unproven technique, about 50 U.S. physicians report good results using the substance to treat not only pain but arthritic conditions, multiple sclerosis, and other health woes. Other practitioners treat high blood pressure, asthma, hearing loss, and even premenstrual syndrome with bee venom.


OK then name 10 percent of the 50. That would be 5 doctors. And by doctors, I mean someone with an actual MD after their name.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Clifton O. Bingham, III, MD, Baltimore
S. Louis Bridges, Jr., MD, PhD, Birmingham
Richard Bucala, MD, PhD, New Haven
Richard Loeser, MD, Winston-Salem
Timothy McAlindon, MD, MPH, MRCP, Boston
Rosalind Ramsey-Goldman, MD, DrPH, Chicago
Antony Rosen, MB ChB, BSc, Baltimore
Daniel Solomon, MD, MPH, Boston
Fredrick M. Wigley, MD, Baltimore


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

A lot of people have studied bee venom. Do any of the doctors listed above have publish papers *concluding *that bee venom therapy is beneficial?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

And, speaking of Charles Mraz, there is a very interesting book on some of his 60+ years of practicing bee venom therapy on others. He was very involved in discussions, etc. with researchers, doctors, etc. regarding BVT. Some of the doctors he connected with years ago did treat patients with bee venom. They are mentioned by name in the book, "Health and the Honey Bee" by Charles Mraz. It is an interesting read and I highly recommend it. There are medical doctors and personnel that are also associated with the American Apitherapy Society. I believe there are quite a few more than 50 doctors that use BVT on others. It is gaining acceptance in this country.

I successfully used BVT on my carpal tunnel and asthma symptoms. I was bad with wheezing and squeaking 24/7 and opted not to go on medication. Had some limited benefit to a broken joint also.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

One of the ingredients in the bee venom that helps with arthritis is hyaluronic acid. You can buy hyaluronic acid at amazon.com in capsules as a supplement. I have been using it for over a year and it has made a big difference for me. You may want to give it a try. 100mg is the normal dose and it will work within 2 weeks. It's worse a try. There is one slight side effect, which will go away after one week. A slight headache just like the one from a bee sting. Your body gets used to the product and it stops after a week. Doctors also use the medical version of hyaluronic acid as injections into the joints. I get this one into my knees, instead of cortisone. Works really good, only the insurance does not like it due to the high cost. Anyway the supplement cost about 14 dollars for one months at www.amazon.com Give it a try, either it works within 2 weeks or it wont.

I'm not a medical professional, and only speak from my experience. Thought I may add this. If in question ask your doctor.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

FI,
If your get some plans I would love to look at them too.
Thanks


----------



## btmurph (Aug 7, 2011)

Katharina said:


> You can buy hyaluronic acid at amazon.com in capsules as a supplement. I have been using it for over a year and it has made a big difference for me. You may want to give it a try. 100mg is the normal dose and it will work within 2 weeks. It's worse a try. There is one slight side effect, which will go away after one week. A slight headache just like the one from a bee sting. Your body gets used to the product and it stops after a week. Doctors also use the medical version of hyaluronic acid as injections into the joints. I get this one into my knees, instead of cortisone. Works really good, only the insurance does not like it due to the high cost. Anyway the supplement cost about 14 dollars for one months at www.amazon.com Give it a try, either it works within 2 weeks or it wont.
> 
> I'm not a medical professional, and only speak from my experience. Thought I may add this. If in question ask your doctor.


Not singling you out, Katharina, the above post just illustrated the point I was going to make:

Typical American thinking is we need to wait till the active ingredient is isolated and synthesized before we'll accept it as a valid treatment. WHY?????


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

They do not synthesize hyaluronic acid. It is naturally present in our joints. When we don't make it anymore we have pain symptoms, because the bones start to rub on each other. Now lets say where it comes from in those supplements. You eat chicken right? When they cull them they end up with tons of heads. Their waddles are 90% filled with hyaluronic acid, and that is what they use to make the supplement. That is also what they use to make the injections from. They sell the injections under the trade name of Synvisc One and Supartz. Only the shots cost 900 bucks each and are injected directly where needed, where they last 3-9 months before you need another shot. Cortisone shots last 2-4 month and cost only 30 bucks. See what the insurance likes more? Anyway the supplement is used orally and goes into the entire body. My knees were so bad I was only able to walk for 5 minutes. MRC revealed category 4 knees and a partially torn ligament. All from a bad hiking accident 15 years ago. I stated the usual supplements of chondroitin and glucosamine. They did nothing for me. Then I found out about the hyaluronic acid and thought heck lets try that. I did not expect it do much for me since the other stuff didn't work. I was surprised when it started to worked. I was back to walk for one hour with the supplement alone. I now also get the Synvisc One injections and I'm back to 3 hours of light hiking. The interesting part is that the hyaluronic acid is the part in the bee venom. Only you will need lots of stings to get the equivalent. In Europe they have been giving bee venom injections for those pains for years, only that it is extremely hard to find this stuff here. Doctors in the US are not to familiar with it either. I'm all for using bee venom. I just wanted to give another option to trying to extracting venom.


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

Is this one of the patents you have looked at? The drawings are detailed enough that a person should be able to make one easy enough. Here is a link.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4739531.pdf

I have thought about this before, but just never followed through. There is a pretty good market for the venom. One of the things that need to be considered, or so I am told, is that the hive goes into hyper defence mode when using these devices. Anything, or anyone, within hundreds of yards of the hive will possibly be subjected to attack. Most of the collectors I have heard about, or read about, use a glass plate, teflon plate, and/or some type of membrane over the plate. The bee doesn't lose their stinger in the material(s) and so are armed and angry. The electric voltage and current they are subjected to, depending on the device does kill more or less bees.


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

For those who have never heard of, or thought about the process before, here is link to video of a unit in operation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGQso0dWwy8


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Fl Beak,
> Just curious. R U a beakeeper? A keeper of BEAKs?


You should have been an english teacher. Then you could teach your students how to spell and be happy because they would have to care.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Katharina said:


> I'm not a medical professional, and only speak from my experience. Thought I may add this. If in question ask your doctor.


The average medical doctor doesn't know jack diddly about the drugs they prescribe or the side effects. He is influenced by pharmaceutical reps (salesman) to push their legal drugs. The pharmaceutical have a foot hold in our government to control cures and remedies from reaching the general public because it cuts into the bottom line of the controlling corporations. If you are seeking help from medical professionals that care about "health care" of individuals you have to go outside the borders of the US.


----------



## btmurph (Aug 7, 2011)

Katharina, my apologies... in THIS case they don't synthesize, but again, let's take the injection/pill/whatever instead of a simpler form... I'm just trying to say that we (Westerners) tend to go for the medical treatment recommended by the doctors that ARE influenced by the pharma-reps as Ace says.

I'm glad this chemical helps you in oral form! I'm lucky I don't have joint pain myself, but having had almost $1 million (thank goodness for insurance!) in work done to my spine (my upper spine is fused) I wish I might have tried a simpler route first instead of weeks spent in the hospital and months of recovery time! If I could have just been stung by bees a bunch my life would have been MUCH nicer in my teens and twenty's.


----------



## AuntBee (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't it yet, but just yesterday in a Facebook discussion about honey for arthritis a friend who rehabilitates wild animals posted this info about using bee venom products for a variety of problems with her animals. 

Here is her exact quote, "I learned through a opossum rehabilitation class to put the honey straight on the area and wrap in gauze. You can also get a homeopathic remedy called "Apis Mel" it is made from the honey bee and is good for stings, pains, swollen joints. I have used this with my squirrels and I honestly saw results over night!"

Later in the discussion she also said that she has had some success using these products herself. She buys Apis Mel from ‎1-800homeopathy.com. Maybe you can get some information from them.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

Acebird- too funny- I am a teacher, but not english, lol. We also keep chickens and thought that Fl_Beak was a fun pun. Thanks for the info, I plan to get a copy of _Health and the Honey Bee _from champlainvalleyhoney.com before pursuing the venom collection. Upon contacting them, I realized there is a lot more I have to learn.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I have used hyaluronic acid, but it was quite pricey at my local health food store. Did it work, oh yes, very well.. It was costing me $39 a month locally, so when the economy went bad I went back to glucosamine chondroitin. 

Your body uses glucosamine by converting it to hyaluronic acid, which is why taking glucosamine for joint issues (I dislocated a knee at 45), takes a while to work, while hyaluronic acid works almost immediately. It does, however work. I never had surgery on the knee, and am more active (climbing ladders, rocks, stepping down into 30 inch ponds, etc) than most people. Which means that I also get hurt more often, the difference being, it usually isn't a severe injury for me.

My left knee still feels different than my right, more pronounced tiredness if I do not take glucosamine or hyaluronic acid. Will have to check out Amazon. I hadn't trusted them for medicinals.

Gypsi


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Gypsi said:


> I have used hyaluronic acid, but it was quite pricey at my local health food store. Did it work, oh yes, very well.. It was costing me $39 a month locally, so when the economy went bad I went back to glucosamine chondroitin.


Yeah, I've made the same mistake. Paid 28 bucks at the health food store. Amazon goes down to 13 bucks with monthly auto shipment, including free shipping. Can't complain, it arrives like clock work and you can also change your shipping schedule depending on how much you need. It is always worse a try, and you will know fast if it does work so you don't throw out money galore. Most of my other supplements come from Costco and some from Walmart with the walmart brand on it.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

btmurph said:


> Katharina, my apologies... in THIS case they don't synthesize, but again, let's take the injection/pill/whatever instead of a simpler form... I'm just trying to say that we (Westerners) tend to go for the medical treatment recommended by the doctors that ARE influenced by the pharma-reps as Ace says.


I agree on this one. I just thought is may be worse a try on a supplement before doing all the complex work to get venom out of bees. The venom can have impurities or even viruses that my have a negative effect. The chances are not high, but with any natural product there is a chance. I had doctors tell me I should get this or that done. I simply went back, searched the net, and decided otherwise in some cases. I also switch doctors, when I find a quack that is trying to sell me stuff that is not needed. I'm lucky, I did find a good doctor who only used meds when absolutely necessary. She reminds me of a doctor I had in Germany, who was alway suggesting holistic methods first. I saw a local quack about my knees and went elsewhere. Have a friend who had lots of back problems. They told her to get her spine fused. She searched the net and went to Germany for surgery instead. She does speak German, but had to cover some of the surgery out of her pocket. They gave her artificial disks (forgot the name for those devices). 6 weeks later she was back to walking, and another month later hiking. Something fusion will not do for you. Fusion is considered old technology in Europe. It also seems that some doctors stop learning once they've got their degree. You have to search hard for a good one. I'm going to a special clinic in Bend, OR. Huge building and all they do is bones. My doctor was the orthopedic surgeon for the US Olympic ski team. He is really up to speed on the new tech that is out there.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Fl_Beak said:


> We also keep chickens and thought that Fl_Beak was a fun pun.


Now that makes sense. I personally don't like the term "beek" when one is refering to beekeepers, but "Beak"? It fits my sense of humor.

Bwack, bwack, bwack. Did I spell that correctly?

I don't feed Pigeons.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Katharina said:


> The venom can have impurities or even viruses that my have a negative effect.


Bear in mind that all manmade items will have impurities in the process of making them in pill form. Many will list inactive ingredients some won't.


----------



## bri47081bee (Jan 25, 2016)

If anyone is trying to find high quality and for decent money bee venom collector, I was writing about that here in this post http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?262562-bee-venom-collector&p=1369776#post1369776

Last year I was only collecting bee venom and left the honey to bees. Collecting doesn't hurt them and you earn about 40% more then on honey. And I have 83 beehive colonyes.


----------



## honeyt188 (Jan 26, 2016)

Is there any different colors or just in white? And if I take more of them, like 5-10, how can I plug them all together. Do they have extension cord to sell, for that situations? Is this correct mail [email protected]? Please send me in pm how long collectors travels to US?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

bri,
have you noticed if those colonies are a bit more "feisty" after having the venom collector plates on them? I've read that and decided not to collect in my apiary, since it's my back yard. I've tried the "Bees in a bottle" from Ferris apiaries, and it didn't do much for the arthritis. Live bee stings work great for me though. There is also another seller of a device from Sweden, I think. On ebay for $400. Amazon had it listed last summer at $300.


----------



## bri47081bee (Jan 25, 2016)

ruth,
you are right, in beginning they are little bit more feisty, but they adopt to it after few collecting.
i saw that one from sweden, but he is old-fashioned, and much expensive, than this BEE VEE.
here, if you get, how they call it mother queen set, it's cost you in the end about $170 by unit of collecting. if you ask me, best deal on the market of collectors  
you can check them here: http://www.beevee-collector.com


----------



## bri47081bee (Jan 25, 2016)

i don't know for the colors. i have 5 Mother Queen sets, and I don't use extension cord. but my friend have much more sets than I, and he buy from them cord and he can plug 20 collecting sets at once, all together. Don't know how it look like, but he using that for last 3-4 years.
If I remember right, it takes 5-7 days to get to me.


----------



## bri47081bee (Jan 25, 2016)

i order 4 more this time, have bigger needs now.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

bri47081bee said:


> i order 4 more this time, have bigger needs now.


Curious, what are you doing with the collected venom? Are you making some type of skin lotion?


----------



## bri47081bee (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes I am making skin creme from the venom. It's great for reuma.


----------

